

Freelancers are not free - dan_sim
http://behindtheclock.timmyontime.com/post/92127257/freelancers-are-not-

======
dan_sim
The problem with freelancers is that they don't see their situation as
exploitation so they can stay. One of the best way to get out of the
freelancer situation is by creating a company. Then, the way a customer view
yourself is really different. They know they are talking to someone that wants
to make it bigger. Even if people around you say that it's too expensive and
unecessary, it will change your relation with your customers and the way you
see yourself.

------
gabrielroth
This article goes something like this: * I thought being a freelancer would
benefit me. * In fact it benefits my boss. * Therefore I was wrong and it
doesn't benefit me.

The author assumes that employment is a zero-sum game, when in fact it would
be entirely possible for an arrangement to improve the situation for both the
employee and the boss.

It's nice for your boss to save money on office space. But it's no skin off
your back, because you don't gain anything from your boss spending money on
office space (unless you like working in an office).

~~~
flamontagne
I'm just trying to help new freelancers who are as naive as I was in the
beginning. What I'm basically saying is : if you want to be a freelancer, be a
freelancer. Have several clients, be the one in control at all time. This is
what professional freedom is all about... it's not just about making your own
schedule.

------
mannicken
So, wait the article says that freelancing benefits both employer and
contractor?

